# Pioneer FH-X700BT "AMP ERROR" Amp shuts off?



## krisfnbz

I recently went from 2 way passive to 3 way passive a few days ago. Just received this error message on my pioneer display and the amp shuts off. Only way to get it to reboot is to turn the car off, and back on. Music will play for 30 seconds and then same error comes back on, amp turns off.

I looked up the error on google and the only thing I found was: 

"...Additional information Additional information Common Message AMP ERROR Cause Unit fails to operate or speaker connection is incorrect; protective circuit is activated. Action Check the speaker connection. If the message fails to disappear even after the engine is switched off/on, contact your dealer or an authorized Pioneer Service Station for assistance."

Speaker connection incorrect? I have about 5-6 hours of playtime on these new speakers....and everything sounded great.....

Has anyone else encountered this issue before?


----------



## D-Bass

sounds like maybe one of the wires for the radio's internal amplifier is seeing a short. not the rca outputs, but the actual speaker output wires.


----------



## krisfnbz

D-Bass said:


> sounds like maybe one of the wires for the radio's internal amplifier is seeing a short. not the rca outputs, but the actual speaker output wires.


Only thing I could think of is maybe when I installed the radio I did not tie up the speaker wires, as I am not using any of them since I have an amplifier, and no rear speakers running. It has to be either that, or something to do with the new speakers installed I suppose.


----------



## krisfnbz

So I took apart my dash just now. A few of the internal amp speaker wires from the headunit were exposed, so I cut them off. amp error message still there.

I disconncted the front speaker RCA at the amp, erroe message still there.

I disconnected the subwoofer RCA at the amp, error still there.

I disconnected both, error still there.

headunit stays on, then after about 30-45 secs blinks error message.

Im lost.


----------



## ween

did you unplug the radio / disconnect power to it?...if yes, then i'd say bad radio.
mark


----------



## krisfnbz

ween said:


> did you unplug the radio / disconnect power to it?...if yes, then i'd say bad radio.
> mark


Yes I did. Im thinking the same thing too.


----------



## krisfnbz

After numerous emails talking with a pioneer tech guy, it is the internal amp shorting out. Even though I dont have any of the internal amp wires connected to any speakers, the short is permanent and has to be serviced. This is likely to one of the speaker wires that was not used was loose, and probably grounded out somewhere in the back.

Just some info if anyone else ever has this issue.


----------



## nlundgren

Strange how i find this the day i install my FH-X700BT and get the same error. especially since we have the same car!

after reading this im gonna contact Crutchfield and see what they will do about it.


----------



## krisfnbz

nlundgren said:


> Strange how i find this the day i install my FH-X700BT and get the same error. especially since we have the same car!
> 
> after reading this im gonna contact Crutchfield and see what they will do about it.


they should send you a new one. This was a little frustrating in the beginning, but I bought mine used so I didnt lose too much $$.


----------



## craigo

Im getting the "amp error" off and on with my FH-X820BS after about 55 seconds or so of use. I had a screw clamp type phone holder inserted into the cd tray and took that off for a day and then no amp error yet at least(only tested for like 10 minutes on my way home) maybe that was shorting out something by putting pressure up there? (I highly doubt it) If it happens again I will pull out radio and check my harness for shorts.


----------

